# Deathstorm



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Architekton (Apr 8, 2018)

Love it from artistic side, but what makes it less epic is mix, levels of certain instruments are not as they supposed to be. With proper mix and some additional synth layering, this would be a massive piece.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 8, 2018)

Architekton said:


> Love it from artistic side, but what makes it less epic is mix, levels of certain instruments are not as they supposed to be. With proper mix and some additional synth layering, this would be a massive piece.



Thanx!

How should I do this? I need advice.


----------



## dannymc (Apr 9, 2018)

hey Mads and i hear this in most of your tracks, dont be afraid to use the silence. breaks in music can really create an added sense of drama and variation. your track just goes along with the same arc and dynamics which makes it sound a little flat. you need to think of your track like a little story which has different chapters that convey slightly different levels of emotion and excitment rather than just sounding like one looped piece of music if that makes sense. hope that helps.

Danny


----------



## mac (Apr 9, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Thanx!
> 
> How should I do this? I need advice.



Go watch some Mike Verta videos. Start with the unleashed episodes, then move onto the purchased ones if you need to.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 9, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


>




I think that music is your "good feel corner", right? :D And there is nothing bad at all with that to write the stuff you like to listen to. I actually would say again: You do that kind of style better than a couple of months ago. Still there is the point: As I come from this so different approach in writing music I always think when listening to your music: Give me a bit more of a catchy melodic statement. Sure..actually this piece is done well as for what it is aimed for and there is nothing wrong. So kudos to your progress.


----------



## JonAdamich (Apr 10, 2018)

Firstly, solid piece. It works, and the energy is there.

It just needs some work on the balance and mock-up at 1:21. Try to make those notes more on time and audible.

What VST's are you using?

All in all, great work!


----------



## KEM (Apr 10, 2018)

mac said:


> Go watch some Mike Verta videos. Start with the unleashed episodes, then move onto the purchased ones if you need to.



Man everyone on here raves about the Mike Verta videos, I really need to get on some of them!!!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 10, 2018)

KEM said:


> Man everyone on here raves about the Mike Verta videos, I really need to get on some of them!!!


Make sure to reinforce your liver BEFORE embarking down the Verta rabbit hole...


----------



## KEM (Apr 10, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Make sure to reinforce your liver BEFORE embarking down the Verta rabbit hole...



How exactly do they work? Are they just like videos with lessons or what?


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 10, 2018)

KEM said:


> How exactly do they work? Are they just like videos with lessons or what?



More like videos with alcohol.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 10, 2018)

dannymc said:


> you need to think of your track like a little story which has different chapters that convey slightly different levels of emotion and excitement rather than just sounding like one looped piece of music if that makes sense.
> 
> Danny


Exactely!! I think every wannabe trailer composers should pin that on top of their keyboard! I apply the same rule when I do Concept Art illustrations.


----------



## mac (Apr 11, 2018)

KEM said:


> How exactly do they work? Are they just like videos with lessons or what?



If you go watch some of the free unleashed vids on youtube, you'll get a good idea of what to expect. The masterclasses are basically the same but focused on a particular subject, although they all tend to wander off in other directions at some point (in a good way).


----------

